# Kubota L2500 Front axle locking up



## Mark Gartman (Apr 20, 2020)

It seems that the front axle is locking up?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it locking up while going straight, or only when the steering is cranked full turn to the left or right? 
Have you recently changed the tires on your tractor? The wrong size matches will cause the front and rear wheels to turn at different rates, causing a skidding or scuffing of the wheels.
If the the lock up occurs in both 2wd and 4 wheel assist, you may have some busted gears or a binding driveshaft to the front. 
Can you lift the front wheels up off the ground and see if they lock up when the tractor is not running or in gear, and let us know what you find?
There are many folks here that can offer a more informed scenario than I can, I'm sure someone will be along shortly.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Pogobill makes some really good points. Please expand your explanation to describe circumstances when the front wheels are in a bind.


----------



## Mark Gartman (Apr 20, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Pogobill makes some really good points. Please expand your explanation to describe circumstances when the front wheels are in a bind.


Thank you. It happened while going straight seemingly without much warning. After jacking up the front end it turns smooth without any noise. I believe that it happens in both 4 wheel and 2 wheel drives. Tires have not been changed. It has been a while and I plan on revisiting the scenarios tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Gartman (Apr 20, 2020)

The rear tires will push the tractor with front tires off of the ground using the FEL.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Recommend that you NOT use 4WD on pavement or any surface where you have good traction, the reason being the wheels with good traction will balk on turns (unequal wheel speeds). 

If you use 4WD in the field, the ground will allow tire slippage with no harm done. 

I have this same problem on pavement with my 4WD truck. It really balks at hard turns. When I'm out on the hunting lease, in the field, no problem.


----------



## Bill Stinson (Apr 21, 2020)

Does it happen when you have been using it for a while and the tractor is hot?


----------



## Mark Gartman (Apr 20, 2020)

Bill Stinson said:


> Does it happen when you have been using it for a while and the tractor is hot?


Hi Bill,
It had been running for a while and we parked it when it happened. Next day or so we were going to move it to a spot we could use to work on it. It moved about 20' and happened again. We then lifted the front tires off of the ground with the FEL and finally got it moved. We jacked the front end up and the front tires turned freely. We are just now getting back around to diagnose it so we can work on it.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Mark Gartman (Apr 20, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Recommend that you NOT use 4WD on pavement or any surface where you have good traction, the reason being the wheels with good traction will balk on turns (unequal wheel speeds).
> 
> If you use 4WD in the field, the ground will allow tire slippage with no harm done.
> 
> I have this same problem on pavement with my 4WD truck. It really balks at hard turns. When I'm out on the hunting lease, in the field, no problem.


Hi Harvey,
We have not used it on hard pavement. It happened in a nice plowed plot.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Bill Stinson (Apr 21, 2020)

Mark Gartman said:


> Hi Bill,
> It had been running for a while and we parked it when it happened. Next day or so we were going to move it to a spot we could use to work on it. It moved about 20' and happened again. We then lifted the front tires off of the ground with the FEL and finally got it moved. We jacked the front end up and the front tires turned freely. We are just now getting back around to diagnose it so we can work on it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


Be interested in knowing what you find out. When my M5700 did this it was the total kill, it affected everything, fel, transmission, and steering. Turns out I had gotten water in the hydraulic oil and when it got hot it didn't like it.


----------



## Mark Gartman (Apr 20, 2020)

Bill Stinson said:


> Be interested in knowing what you find out. When my M5700 did this it was the total kill, it affected everything, fel, transmission, and steering. Turns out I had gotten water in the hydraulic oil and when it got hot it didn't like it.


Morning Bill,

We think we have narrowed it down to the front differential. We removed it and will soon have it disassembled. I will update you on what we found.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Let me guess..... broken ring & pinion....... $$$$$$.


----------



## Mark Gartman (Apr 20, 2020)

harry16 said:


> Let me guess..... broken ring & pinion....... $$$$$$.


Morning Harry,

Disassembled the front differential and didn't find any bad bearings, broken gears, or broken shafts. The pinion had an extreme amount of wear and the ring gear a lessor amount. Some how the mesh of the pinion and ring gear were getting out of mesh and locking the front axle. We are replacing gear assy and all bears. Clean everything real good and re-assemble. It appears at some point oil must have been low and/or extremely dirty. 

Thanks,
Mark


----------

